# Red Clouds Nonstop Hook Ups



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

GoT on the water by 330 for some itch relief with my trust worthY sea mate Selina. We launch out of shermen to see birds diving and bait busting rite away in the channel So we stopEd to see what all the commotion was about first cast Hooked up its a huge... sailcat, crap here we go I know how this day is going to be hahaha. i then motorEd down further into the bay to what I got to see was a huge cloud of red fish. Drop the throttle into neutral and immediately made a cast, Bam Bam double hook up. Sweet but now the school had moved on so in search we went. Selina then screams I just got hit I got hit again and sure enough she brings the spoon up to the boat and she says oh my god pompano And I say oh my god that's a permit but no hook up. We see birds diving in the middle of the bay we rush over and bam once again double hook up with two massive Bulls. water begins to get extremely choppy the wind starts howling and White CaPs now taking over the bay making it extremely hard to sight fish. we push closer to shore where I find another huge school of reds smashing the surface of the water and birds diving right behind them. after about 2 cast i hook up to the big fish of the day 40in and super super fat. After 1 hour of fishing or catching sun starts going down and its time to go eat... ill b on the water tomorrow to get a full day in tight lines yall 

Mitch, Sawyer !!!!! Where u guys at hahahaha 1 seat open tomorrow call me


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

..........


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good job baby it was freezing but worth It


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, that one with all the spots is a beauty.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Mitch and Sawyer are scrubs, I'll fill their spot! :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The dude above me doesn't know how to fish.... Legend has it that he just likes to run around on the beach in a speedo.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

You do still have my number right?! Haha


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> The dude above me doesn't know how to fish.... Legend has it that he just likes to run around on the beach in a speedo.


Interesting... Wonder if it's the same legend-mill that says that ThaFish guy is in the closest with GBBT and gets a cut from every bag of green snake worms they sell. Kind of peculiar that all your red fish look the same. :shifty::shifty:

Speedos are making a come back, mark my words :whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Interesting... Wonder if it's the same legend-mill that says that ThaFish guy is in the closest with GBBT and gets a cut from every bag of green snake worms they sell. Kind of peculiar that all your red fish look the same. :shifty::shifty:
> 
> Speedos are making a come back, mark my words :whistling:


Josh shouldn't you be out in the bay somewhere in an 8' jon "boat?"


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Josh shouldn't you be out in the bay somewhere in an 8' jon "boat?"


You leave Tini-tanic out of this. 

Besides, I forgot to charge the battery for the trolling motor and paddling around the bridge the other night got old quick.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

nice work in tough conditions.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

beautiful fish! cold weather makes it all the better when they are ripping drag.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

those are some beauties.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Can't wait to get on the water!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll be chasing them today.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

You guys are making me cry - out loud at that. After looking at those photos there isn't a dry eye in this house.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

fishmagician said:


> You guys are making me cry - out loud at that. After looking at those photos there isn't a dry eye in this house.


This is my favorite


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

That is my fav one too and the one where ur tounge is sticking out some personality is those photos it was freezing but catching those bull Reds were amazing I forgot how the fight felt my arms are kinda sore today we need to do it again


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Here he is the famous LIM-IT-OUT caught him unexpectedly. But i still think it is a good pic


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Great report and nice looking fish.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

We were chasing them the same way up around deer point and town point .


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Mitch and Sawyer are scrubs, I'll fill their spot! :thumbup:



rekt


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Rain rain go away


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Come again, later today! And fill the Bay if you stay!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> Come again, later today! And fill the Bay if you stay!


this weekend looks good buddy lets get out there:thumbup:


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

lim-it-out said:


> xxreel_fisherxx said:
> 
> 
> > come again, later today! And fill the bay if you stay!
> ...


i am down!!


----------

